
Modern ES6 code snippets to solve practical JavaScript problems - iamarsibragimov
https://dev.to/madarsbiss/20-modern-es6-snippets-to-solve-practical-js-problems-3n83
======
bryanrasmussen
just a quick look shows me things that are easy to do without ES6 but now uses
ES6 because ARROW FUNCTIONS!!! woah.

